# Melbourne Brewers Beerfest, 2013



## manticle (19/12/12)

Hi,

Once again Melbourne Brewers will be running Beerfest on Friday 15th and Saturday 16th of February at Grand Ridge Brewery http://www.grand-ridge.com.au in 2013

This event is Victoria's largest club run and oldest amateur brewing competition and indeed is also the largest club organized competition nationally.
Beerfest has been running since the early 1990s and over the years has built itself up to be a worthwhile competition for amateur brewers to enter: whether for the great prizes on offer the feedback on judging forms or the fun to be had over the weekend. Entry is open to anyone from anywhere in the country, regardless of whether you belong to a brewclub, a brew forum or are fiercely independent, whether you are a mash brewer, extract brewer or kit/kilo brewerr. You just need to submit beer you brewed/fermented on non commercial premises*. 

We have a number of confirmed sponsors this year who will be offering some fantastic prizes for category winners. We have a few more to be confirmed but among those currently supporting the event we have Grain and Grape ( http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/ ), Brewer’s Den ( http://www.thebrewersden.com.au ), Bintani ( http://bintani.com.au) , Core Brewing Concepts ( http://www.corebrewingconcepts.com.au ), Temple Brewing Company ( http://www.templebrewing.com.au ), Mornington Peninsula Brewery ( http://mpbrew.com.au ) and of course the hosts: Grand Ridge Brewery (link above).

Both Mornington and Grand Ridge are sponsoring the two major prizes – Grand Ridge with Beer of Show prize ($500) and Mornington with Champion Brewer prize (the opportunity for the winner to brew a batch of beer on the Mornington system in conjunction with the head brewer). This beer will be officially launched at a premium Melbourne Craft beer venue.

Judging takes place over the course of two days – beginning on Friday evening and moving into Saturday evening with winners announced soon afterwards (ie Saturday evening).

While this list maybe subject to some slight changes, the categories and relevant styles to be judged may be found here: http://melbournebrewers.org/index.php?opti...&Itemid=123

There is a golf course nearby and a golf day is usually organized on the Friday should you wish to come up early. Accommodation is available through the brewery (http://www.grand-ridge.com.au/accommodation.html) and there are other accommodation options including limited camping spots nearby and the possibility of roughing it in the scout hall next door: both of these may be available for a nominal fee. Club members and non-members alike are welcome to come down for a day or the weekend. The event is family friendly but being a beer competition there may be some boisterous behaviour in the early AMs so don’t be too precious. As always, drunken fun is OK but alcohol related antisocial behaviour is not tolerated (nor any anti-social behavious besides sitting in a corner and brooding a lot). Drink responsibly and be responsible for what you drink.

The brewery has a restaurant and bar and there are a number of other eating options available in town, including a supermarket for those who wish to be self sufficient. Melbourne Brewers will run a barbecue on the Saturday evening which will be free for members and volunteers (judges, stewards etc) only.

Entries will be via compmaster ( http://www.compmaster.com.au ) but for those who struggle with online entries (and some older, excellent brewers are not well versed in such things) there will be paper entry forms available. Actual entries (as in the beer to be judged) will need to be dropped off at one of the official drop off points (to be confirmed but usually one of the main independent homebrew shops in Melbourne and metro areas). Entries open 4th January, 2013

http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/instructions

Cost will be $10 per single entry for independent brewers or $9 for all recognized Australian Brewing Club members. Those entering via compmaster receive a further $1 discount per entry and those entering more than 1 beer will receive $2 off subsequent entries.

Thus independent brewers: $10 for a single entry and $8 each for subsequent entries entered using paper based forms 

OR 

$9 for a single entries and $8 each for subsequent entries.

Recognised club members will pay $9 for a single entry and $7 each for subsequent entries entered using paper based forms 

OR 

$8 for a single entries and $6 each for subsequent entries.

Entries must be limited to one entry per style, two beers per category.
Please label beers correctly so that they can get judged correctly.
Entries close February 2nd, 2013 and entries must be dropped off at designated entry points by COB. Designated drop off points are as follows:

Grain & Grape, 5/280 Whitehall St., Yarraville.
Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies, 22 Louis Street. Greensborough. 
The Brewer’s Den, 253 Dorset Road Boronia 3155
NB: Postal entries are to be sent to The Brewers Den

Later on the Saturday afternoon, MB will also run the Gippsland Cup which is a slightly less formal but still fun competition for brewers local to the area.

Finally, anyone interested in judging or stewarding, let me know and I will pass your details onto our judge director. Judging is fun – you get to taste some good beer (and some not so good), and train your palate (even experienced judges need more experience). You do not need to be BJCP qualified or an experienced judge although it is likely you will be paired with at least one other who is. As it is a voluntary role, actual details are slightly dependent on numbers but most likely, you will be grouped with an experienced/qualified judge, you will be given vouchers for the barbecue and some kind of discounted meal and you will enjoy yourself.

Stewards are also necessary so if you don’t feel up to judging (or you’ve done it a million times and feel like a break or whatever) then put your hand up. Stewards get to learn about judging should they wish or need to but more importantly, get to taste all the beers, including the winners. Again, PM me if you are interested and I will pass the details on.

That’s it: hope this year is even bigger and better than last year. Great beer, great prizes, great weekend. See you there.

*The competition is judged under AABC guidelines and therefore Fresh Wort Kits (fermented on non commercial premises) and the results of Brew on Premises type beers are allowable entries (see section D3 of the AABC rules here: http://www.aabc.org.au/docs/AABC_AimsRules...eb_20090319.pdf )


----------



## Wolfman (19/12/12)

What date is it on?


----------



## Benn (20/12/12)

Some damn fine beers come outa that place!Always stopped in on the way home after a days moto riding!Excuse me if I missed it,But when is this on???
Benny.


----------



## manticle (20/12/12)

Feb 15th and 16th, 2013.
Can't believe I missed that - will ask a mod to edit.
Best laid plans, etc, etc


----------



## Yob (20/12/12)

Looking forward to this.. assuming that I can get the leave pass.. put me down as tentative steward?





:icon_cheers:


----------



## koots (27/12/12)

i'd like to enter a beer but will not be in attendance due to work. will i still be able to receive the judges scores and comments on my beer?
cheers


----------



## Toper (27/12/12)

koots said:


> i'd like to enter a beer but will not be in attendance due to work. will i still be able to receive the judges scores and comments on my beer?
> cheers


 Yes :icon_cheers: http://melbournebrewers.org/index.php?opti...&Itemid=120


----------



## manticle (27/12/12)

I don't know of any BJCP/AABC amateur comp in Australia at which entrant attendance is compulsory. As mentioned, this comp is open to anyone from around the country as long as they can get their bottles to the designated points by the cutoff date. Please note only one of the drop off points is designated to accept postal entries - name and address in the first post.


----------



## Spiesy (27/12/12)

sounds like a good day out.

I'm interested in entering comps for the purpose of learning more about my beer... but I don't bottle, generally speaking (other than loading up some Grolsch swing tops when I have excess beer in my fermentor). Might have to look at getting some bottling bits and pieces for comps.


----------



## Yob (27/12/12)

if you need some 750ml bottles let me know.. I have an ever expanding collection of emptys h34r:


----------



## DU99 (27/12/12)

Got a few spares if need any.even some swing bottles


----------



## Spiesy (27/12/12)

thanks lads


----------



## Toper (27/12/12)

Tis a great weekend.The Saturday night darts comp is gaining an infamous reputation  And if you happen to have a spare 5 litre Heinekin keg ,please bring it along;I'm told Lynton will play 'goalkeeper' again,barring a certain Irish fella being the kicker of said keg :lol:


----------



## geoffd (29/12/12)

toper01 said:


> Tis a great weekend.The Saturday night darts comp is gaining an infamous reputation  And if you happen to have a spare 5 litre Heinekin keg ,please bring it along;I'm told Lynton will play 'goalkeeper' again,barring a certain Irish fella being the kicker of said keg :lol:




my days of keg kicking are well behind me, that was bloody funny though, the first shot I thought we were trying to score...hence the miss.

Manticle, tell Andy to bring a board, I'm doubtful to make it this year.

I've only ever seen this in the flesh 3 times, the first time over 10 years ago, in a game a guy went up to the board and pronounced he would finish on it & duly did...pub gave him free beer for the night.

The second, I scored in practice with no witnesses

Thankfully Craig got a shot of this peg in (after he figured out his camera wasnt broken, but the lens shutters stuck shut by a spill of stout). had to stand to the right for the third dart & thought it hit red until Craig corrected me. 
Shame there isnt the same appreciation for the game in this country...got no free beer.


----------



## Wolfy (31/12/12)

Father Jack said:


> Shame there isnt the same appreciation for the game in this country...got no free beer.


The competition judges (and stewards) usually get _more _free beer than they want.


----------



## Andyd (2/1/13)

Father Jack said:


> my days of keg kicking are well behind me, that was bloody funny though, the first shot I thought we were trying to score...hence the miss.
> 
> Manticle, tell Andy to bring a board, I'm doubtful to make it this year.
> 
> ...



Didn't you peg a triple at the pub a couple of years back when we were practicing?

Spewing you won't be around - won't be the same without you old man!  We'll have to catch up for a quiet one once I've got this house shifting thing under control...

Andy


----------



## pmastello (7/1/13)

How much beer is required for an entry? 1 longneck or 2 stubbies?


----------



## manticle (7/1/13)

Either is ok as long as they are clearly labelled.


----------



## KingKong (7/1/13)

Where it says bottle cap ID on the entry form what does this mean?


----------



## carniebrew (7/1/13)

I see the entry form asks what type of process was used, i.e. full mash vs extract or kit. Two questions:

1. Is a "mini mash/extract" the same as an extract using specialty grain recipe?

2. Out of curiousity, are the judges made aware of the brewing process of each beer at the time of tasting it?


----------



## manticle (7/1/13)

King kong - bottle cap id helps the organisers make sure your bottle is enteted correctly. Labels fall off in transit, etc.

Carnie -I'm not entirely sure why that question is asked. Some comps have a prize for best kit but this doesn't.
However I can state with certainty that judges are given entry number and style only.


----------



## carniebrew (7/1/13)

manticle said:


> Carnie -I'm not entirely sure why that question is asked. Some comps have a prize for best kit but this doesn't.
> However I can state with certainty that judges are given entry number and style only.


Thanks. I'm considering entering my dunkel, but I'm not sure if I should tick "mini-mash/extract" or just "extract brew". I used unhopped extract with nearly a kilo of specialty grain steeped before the boil.

And to expand on King Kong's question, are we supposed to make up our own bottle cap id, or is that assigned by the system when you submit your entry?


----------



## Yob (7/1/13)

Put what you want on the lid, its just an identifier, that code will be matched to your entry.


----------



## manticle (8/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> Thanks. I'm considering entering my dunkel, but I'm not sure if I should tick "mini-mash/extract" or just "extract brew". I used unhopped extract with nearly a kilo of specialty grain steeped before the boil.
> 
> And to expand on King Kong's question, are we supposed to make up our own bottle cap id, or is that assigned by the system when you submit your entry?


Whatever id you want.
As for minimash vs extract with spec - you need to actually mash base grain to be considrred minimash or partial but it's pretty academic. I might suggest to the commitee that we either retire that question or at least make it meaningful for future comps.
In your case - extract but don't sweat it.


----------



## Yob (8/1/13)

When entering via compmaster, can payment be made with bottle drop of must it also be completed online, I notice there is a confirm and pay later option, is this option appropriate?

Cheers


----------



## manticle (8/1/13)

Pretty sure it can be deferred but check with AndyD


----------



## Yob (8/1/13)

no wuzzas, sorted it out.

Cheers


----------



## KingKong (8/1/13)

Thanks that makes sense. I just wasn't sure what I was supposed to write on it.

Also is one 500 ml bottle acceptable ?


(ed: added question)


----------



## mxd (8/1/13)

KingKong said:


> Also is one 500 ml bottle acceptable ?




if i's really good then more is appreciated :chug: by the stewards otherwise a 500 is ok.


----------



## koots (15/1/13)

Just bottled the last of my entries today, sorry if I have missed it but is it just one 750ml per entry or two? It doesn't say anything as far as I can see but for some reason I've got this idea in my head that 2x750 is required? Also in the post it says 2nd February as the closing date but on the Melbourne Brewers website it says 9th February, am I right in assuming the 9th is the correct date?
Cheers


----------



## .DJ. (16/1/13)

My beer is in the post!!!


----------



## carniebrew (21/1/13)

koots said:


> Just bottled the last of my entries today, sorry if I have missed it but is it just one 750ml per entry or two? It doesn't say anything as far as I can see but for some reason I've got this idea in my head that 2x750 is required? Also in the post it says 2nd February as the closing date but on the Melbourne Brewers website it says 9th February, am I right in assuming the 9th is the correct date?
> Cheers


Bump. A post above says 1 x 500ml is ok, but this one suggests it might be 2 x 750ml. I can't see any info in the comp explanation specifying how much should be supplied either.


----------



## brendo (21/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> Bump. A post above says 1 x 500ml is ok, but this one suggests it might be 2 x 750ml. I can't see any info in the comp explanation specifying how much should be supplied either.


Typically a single 750ml bottle is required for entry, 500ml at a stretch. If you don't have 750ml bottles but bottle in stubbies, you need to submit two of those - clearly labelled so that the comp organisers know it is the same beer.

Hope that helps.

Brendo


----------



## carniebrew (25/1/13)

Perfect, thanks. Just looking at the results from last year's comp via compmaster. This will be my first comp and I'm looking forward to feedback on my brew more than anything. Do you get any specific feedback, or just a score as shown in the results table?


----------



## brendo (25/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> Perfect, thanks. Just looking at the results from last year's comp via compmaster. This will be my first comp and I'm looking forward to feedback on my brew more than anything. Do you get any specific feedback, or just a score as shown in the results table?


You get the scores as well as scannned copies of the judges sheets which should include a score break down across the 5 judging areas (aroma, appearance, flavour, body and overall) along with supporting comments and feedback.

Best of luck!!


----------



## manticle (25/1/13)

koots said:


> Just bottled the last of my entries today, sorry if I have missed it but is it just one 750ml per entry or two? It doesn't say anything as far as I can see but for some reason I've got this idea in my head that 2x750 is required? Also in the post it says 2nd February as the closing date but on the Melbourne Brewers website it says 9th February, am I right in assuming the 9th is the correct date?
> Cheers


That might be referring to beerfest 2012.

I'd go by the compmaster website which states 2nd Feb.

I'll post again if I hear anything to the contrary.

So far we have some great prizes from some very generous sponsors including Grand Ridge, Mornington Peninsula Brewery, Keg King, Grain and Grape, Temple Brewing Company, Bintani, Purvis Cellars, Buckley's Brewing, Core Brewing Concepts, Dr Draught and Brewer's Den. Sorting out the prizes is going to be a challenge.


----------



## carniebrew (25/1/13)

Anyone else getting the problem of the QR code label having the text all jumbled up? Mine seem to have the beer style and the Bottle Cap ID printed on the same line at the bottom of the label. QR code looks ok so i'll submit this arvo regardless.


----------



## jc64 (25/1/13)

Should have few beers to enter, I did have a pale ale to enter but it developed a steady leak into my glass that I was unable to stop.


----------



## kahlerisms (25/1/13)

I plan on entering my first comp(s) this year - a quick question, is it in the spirit of the competition that what I enter has been brewed with the competition in mind, or is something I've been aging for a while perfectly acceptable?


----------



## manticle (25/1/13)

Put in whichever beer you think is best in whichever category you think it fits best.
Or put in more than one.


----------



## itguy1953 (25/1/13)

manticle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once again Melbourne Brewers will be running Beerfest on Friday 15th and Saturday 16th of February at Grand Ridge Brewery http://www.grand-ridge.com.au in 2013
> 
> ...


Just entered some beers into compmaster. As a club member I was expecting $8 for first beer plus $6 thereafter. Rates on the site are $9 and $7 respectively. There is no discount for entry online as per previous advice. Who is right??


----------



## itguy1953 (25/1/13)

manticle said:


> That might be referring to beerfest 2012.
> 
> I'd go by the compmaster website which states 2nd Feb.
> 
> ...


Melbourne Brewer's web site says close date is Feb 9, 2013 NOT 2012.

What is the right close date? Feb 2 or 9??


----------



## manticle (27/1/13)

I understand the date to be 2nd and compmaster confirms.
As for the discounts - I may have stuffed up in my original post. If I did, I apologise and will buy you a beer if you are there on the weekend.

I will check both of these and post the final answer here.


----------



## koots (27/1/13)

entries in the post, can't friggin wait!


----------



## browndog (27/1/13)

A question, I've entered online. When I go to print out the bottle label you can see the entry # on the first line, the category on the second, but the third line seems to be a garble of the style and cap ID on the same line. Will this still accurately ID the entry Folks. I can post a scan if required.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## carniebrew (27/1/13)

browndog said:


> A question, I've entered online. When I go to print out the bottle label you can see the entry # on the first line, the category on the second, but the third line seems to be a garble of the style and cap ID on the same line. Will this still accurately ID the entry Folks. I can post a scan if required.


I had exactly the same issue, and posted such a page or so back in this topic. I dropped 'em off anyway, hoping the barcode will be what matters.

I tried scanning the code using my QR reader, and the scan worked (albeit returned a code I don't know), so that was something I guess.


----------



## browndog (27/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> I had exactly the same issue, and posted such a page or so back in this topic. I dropped 'em off anyway, hoping the barcode will be what matters.
> 
> I tried scanning the code using my QR reader, and the scan worked (albeit returned a code I don't know), so that was something I guess.


Thanks, good to know it's not just me then.


----------



## Andyd (27/1/13)

Barry R said:


> Just entered some beers into compmaster. As a club member I was expecting $8 for first beer plus $6 thereafter. Rates on the site are $9 and $7 respectively. There is no discount for entry online as per previous advice. Who is right??


Sorry guys - the discount for clubs wasn't loaded in there. all fixed now. If anyone has already entered and believes they've been charged too much let e know and we will arrange a refund of the additional fee.

Just let me know:

Name
Entry Number
Club Name

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Andyd (28/1/13)

Folks,

Just to confirm, Entries will close on the 9th of Feb, not the 2nd of Feb as originally stated.

Hopefully that won't put anyone out (we figured going the other way may have done).

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## browndog (28/1/13)

well that's great news Andy, it was planned that some of the boys from the Ipswich Brewers Union would drop their comp bottles at my place today for posting in mass, unfortunately most were cut off and I don't know when they will be able to get here.


----------



## fcmcg (28/1/13)

What time will pick up be on Sat , from the grain and grape ?


----------



## Andyd (29/1/13)

Brown dog, sorry to hear they're affected. Saw the news today and it looked pretty rough.

Ferg, 12pm cutoff....

Andy


----------



## jc64 (29/1/13)

Sorry to be a PITA, pickup at G&G cut's off at 12pm on the* 9th of Feb*? Is that on the money?


----------



## mxd (29/1/13)

jc64 said:


> Sorry to be a PITA, pickup at G&G cut's off at 12pm on the* 9th of Feb*? Is that on the money?


that's how it reads


----------



## Andyd (29/1/13)

jc64 said:


> Sorry to be a PITA, pickup at G&G cut's off at 12pm on the* 9th of Feb*? Is that on the money?


No prob JC. That is correct.

Andy


----------



## manticle (31/1/13)

To any brewers from Gippsland area - we hold a small, much less formal competition open to all brewers from Gippsland.

To enter, you only need to bring your beer to the brewery on the day and ask for it to be entered.
(Saturday afternoon, 16th Feb)

Judges will offer feedback and there will be a prize for the winning brewer.

To everyone else - get your entries in. AndyD should be posting up a paper based entry attachment soon if you don't want to enter via compmaster.


----------



## Andyd (1/2/13)

Paper form is available now at the Melbourne Brewers website 

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## WarmBeer (4/2/13)

Andy / Manticle

Can either of you confirm that Keg King is a viable drop-off location for entires?

The Compmaster "Competition Instructions" page states it is, but the PDF from the Melbourne Brewers website does not mention Keg King in the list of delivery points.

Would hate to roll up there with a bunch of entries, only to have Kee look at me weirdly and give me a "whut?"

Cheers.


----------



## manticle (4/2/13)

Keg king is definitely a drop off point.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/2/13)

manticle said:


> Keg king is definitely a drop off point.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Wolfman (8/2/13)

Is anyone else having trouble printing compmaster label out?

Edit: All good now. Bloody Computers!


----------



## manticle (8/2/13)

Hi Brewers, competitors and interested parties.

Thanks to the very generous sponsorship of Core Brewing Concepts (http://www.corebrewingconcepts.com.au/) we will be raffling off a 28 Litre Stainless steel conical fermenter much like this one:







Raffle tickets will only be available at the venue on the Saturday and the winner or a representative must be present when the winner is announced (or there will be a redraw)

$5 a ticket or $10 for 3

http://www.corebrewingconcepts.com.au/28-litre-Conical-Fermenter_p_255.html

Another great reason to get down for the day or weekend.


----------



## Andyd (10/2/13)

And if anyone's got the friday off, our traditionla golf day is on up there. We're teeing off at 2pm at the Mirboo North golf club, so bring your clubs up for the weekend and come share a hilarious day on the course before the serious business of judging begins!

Good luck to everyone who has entered - and don't forget about the conical raffle...

Andy


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/2/13)

Just out of curiosity - any idea on how many entries were recieved (by category would be good)

It makes no difference at all but does anyone else wonder how many other beers they are up against?


----------



## manticle (12/2/13)

Roughly 20- 30 per category.
Andyd can give a more specific answer.


----------



## Toper (12/2/13)

manticle said:


> Roughly 20- 30 per category.
> Andyd can give a more specific answer.


Oh feck,gonna be long judging sessions then :chug:


----------



## brettprevans (12/2/13)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Just out of curiosity - any idea on how many entries were recieved (by category would be good)
> 
> It makes no difference at all but does anyone else wonder how many other beers they are up against?


beerfest is tge biggest vic competition outside of vicbrew ie state comp. Heaps of entries. More than last year. Its a great comp. 

@toper uyup huge flights esp friday night. That's why it would be nice to get help for judging stewarding etc. Big comp, great location, ggood beers. What more can u you want? 

Oh yeah, that ss conical fermenter being raffled! I want that I also.


----------



## Andyd (14/2/13)

Apparently we have to wrest the conical from Richard cold, dead hands....

Andy


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/13)

Any news , Melbourne brewers ??


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/13)

I busted my wrist and couldn't drive up there today. Does that count as news ferg?
I've heard nothing. But then again it's between 1.5 - 2 times the entries this year. Over 300. So very big long flights. Still tomorrow to go.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/2/13)

Having entered my second ever comp I am keen to hear the results too. Entered aSweet Stout, hoping I can do better than my last comp result.


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/13)

Mate..hope it wasn't your drinking arm lol
Didn't know there was over 300 entries this year... Hope the boys stayed off the piss on the golf course...can make judging hard..ESP the next morning...Hopefully Westgate do okay , again this year...
Geoff Daly won't be throwing a bullseye ... Poor bastard is giving brewing away due to an injury that leaves him exhausted just to do a days work...
Don't think there are any westgaters there this year....just entries ....
I thought they did presentations on Sat night , btw....no judging Sunday 
F


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/13)

I hope the judges kept off it Friday also as there was like a 5hr flight of strong lagers or similar on Friday. No judging on Sunday is good. I must admit I didn't look at the judging schedule as I was going to steward or generally assist.

No club judges other than melb brewers I think. 

Bad news re Geoff. Poor bugger. More beer for him. 

Wrist will be ok. Hairline fracture.


----------



## Wolfman (17/2/13)

I know it's early but, any results yet?

Who won the conical?


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/13)

Must have been a bif night last night. Theres prob a tonne of daya entry still to do. Im sure it will be up tonight.


----------



## Wolfman (17/2/13)

Hahahaha I think so. 

Thought the 1,2,3 in each category would be up by now. 

Oh well keep waiting.


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/13)

Teasers...
Results will be up tonight
Karl won the conical raffle. 
Best beer went to bayside. Congrats Bayside. (Im checking on the name).


----------



## itguy1953 (17/2/13)

Mikko Pudra (Bayside) won best beer with 133 points.

Best Brewer (Jonathan Finney 1*1st and 1*2nd from Bayside and Derek Hales from Melbourne 1*1st and 2*3rds) and club (Bayside and Melbourne) to be decided by count back.

Bryce (Bayside) 1st Wheat (Hefe). Jonathan 1st Dark Lager/Ale (Vienna), Mikko 1st Strong Lager/Ale (Dobblebock).


----------



## carniebrew (17/2/13)

Is there a simple explanation as to how the scoring works? i.e. is it out of 150 or something like that? Or do I need to read a big PDF to get the idea?


----------



## manticle (17/2/13)

Out of 50 per judge, 3 judges per category so final score is out of 150 (or averaged if only 2 judges). From memory - 10 possible points for aroma, 5 each for body/mouthfeel and appearance, 10 for overall impression and 20 for flavour.


----------



## carniebrew (17/2/13)

Thanks. Whoever Mikko is he must be very proud...if there were three judges he averaged nearly 45 out of 50 from each one. That's gotta be one hell of an impressive beer.


----------



## mxd (17/2/13)

carniebrew said:


> Thanks. Whoever Mikko is he must be very proud...if there were three judges he averaged nearly 45 out of 50 from each one. That's gotta be one hell of an impressive beer.


I was one of the lucky ones to judge this, the whole flight was very good.

by memory we had 1 with brett (I don't mind brett but in a strong lager probably not right  ), 1 totally flat, and one with some fermentation issues, the rest all good tasty beers.


----------



## itguy1953 (17/2/13)

All grain brewer from Bayside Club. He got 44, 44 and 45 from the 3 judges. Yes - he is VERY Happy.


----------



## Wolfman (17/2/13)

Where are you lads getting the results from?


----------



## itguy1953 (17/2/13)

I was judging and stay around for the presentation.


----------



## fcmcg (17/2/13)

How did westgate go ?


----------



## Toper (17/2/13)

Twas a great weekend,big thanks to Richard,Wolfy,and Manticle for all their efforts organising things.A bit sad some of the other clubs didn't 't seem to be able to make it down and assist,but everything ran very well.Also good to see some more novice judges throwing their hat in the ring,well done to all.


----------



## Andyd (18/2/13)

Sorry for the delay folks - I've a bit distracted getting a house ready for sale...

Results up now on CompMaster...http://www.compmaster.com.au//compmaster_resultSummary/13/full

Champion Brewer: Jonathan Finney (on count-back as per AABC rule D10)

Champion Beer: Mikko Pludra

Best Club: Melbourne Brewers (15 points, Runners up Bayside with 13 points, then Westgate with 10)


Congratulations to everyone who entered - there were a substantial number of supurb beers this year. And a big thanks to everyone who came down to Mirboo North to make this another successful weekend. Hopefully next year we can convince a few more people in clubs or otherwise to come join us for what is a great weekend away.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## DUANNE (18/2/13)

a big thanks to all involved in organising and running the comp. pretty stoked to take out pale lager with my aussie lager.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/2/13)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to the club for organising and running the comp.

I am still very new to comps so I have no point of reference to personally compare against. Can someone tell me what is considered a reasonablebe/good score?

Should I be happy with a 97 for my Stout?


----------



## mxd (18/2/13)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Congrats to all the winners and thanks to the club for organising and running the comp.
> 
> I am still very new to comps so I have no point of reference to personally compare against. Can someone tell me what is considered a reasonablebe/good score?
> 
> Should I be happy with a 97 for my Stout?



yep,

betweeen 33 and 39 is a very good beer

between 25 - 32 is a good beer


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/2/13)

mxd said:


> yep,
> 
> betweeen 33 and 39 is a very good beer
> 
> between 25 - 32 is a good beer


So 97 divides by 3 judges give me and average 32.333.

Puts it on the verge of "very good".

I can be happy with that.


----------



## fcmcg (18/2/13)

toper01 said:


> Twas a great weekend,big thanks to Richard,Wolfy,and Manticle for all their efforts organising things.A bit sad some of the other clubs didn't 't seem to be able to make it down and assist,but everything ran very well.Also good to see some more novice judges throwing their hat in the ring,well done to all.


----------



## fcmcg (18/2/13)

Westgate didn't have any representatives this year . There are several reasons .
Some off us have young families.its a long way to go for a weekend of beer. There is a fair chance my wife would soon get weary of caring for our son whilst I imbibed.
Also , and don't take this the wrong way , some of our older members are over going all that way..and their wives have expressed displeasure that there is nothing to do....
Also , Westgate have it's club meeting on the third Sunday of each month . That was yesterday . It always clashes...we moved it a couple of times but in the end decided that wed stick with our usual date .
Whilst several of our bjcp judges have judged in the past , they have also expressed that time , distance etc play are part in it...
Anyway , I await the judges feedback...
Thanks Melbourne brewers...


----------



## rich_lamb (18/2/13)

Can I suggest you add a little cement to your next mash - it might help you to harden up.


----------



## koots (18/2/13)

Stoked on quick results! Do we get scoresheets via the commander website too breaking down our scores for us?


----------



## fcmcg (18/2/13)

Bitter & Twisted said:


> Can I suggest you add a little cement to your next mash - it might help you to harden up.


There was several posts alluding to the fact that other brew clubs were not there...I have a reason or two why Westgate were not . Explain why I need to harden up ?


----------



## Yob (18/2/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> Westgate didn't have any representatives this year . There are several reasons .
> Some off us have young families.its a long way to go for a weekend of beer. There is a fair chance my wife would soon get weary of caring for our son whilst I imbibed.
> Also , and don't take this the wrong way , some of our older members are over going all that way..and their wives have expressed displeasure that there is nothing to do....
> Also , Westgate have it's club meeting on the third Sunday of each month . That was yesterday . It always clashes...we moved it a couple of times but in the end decided that wed stick with our usual date .
> ...


What if we supplied a jumping castle and some knitting needles?  (and something for the wives and kiddies too)

... sorry... (Just piss taking Ferg)

@Koots, I may stand corrected but I think we need to wait for the hard copies in the mail, I know feedback forms were scanned though so I'm not 100% on it. (still no scoresheets on Compmaster as yet)

edits bracketed


----------



## rich_lamb (18/2/13)

Sorry ferg, lacked a bit of subtlety - put it down to me being tired.

Basically I read your post and was thinking to myself "so what's different for us?". It's not really that far for a Saturday outing, and loads of us have small families too (including me). Just niggles a bit since a lot of us make an effort to help out at the comps for the other clubs, which we are happy to do, because we're into sharing the experience.


----------



## mxd (18/2/13)

koots said:


> Stoked on quick results! Do we get scoresheets via the commander website too breaking down our scores for us?



yes, that may take a week or 2, generally it's before the mail out.


----------



## Andyd (18/2/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> Westgate didn't have any representatives this year . There are several reasons .
> Some off us have young families.its a long way to go for a weekend of beer. There is a fair chance my wife would soon get weary of caring for our son whilst I imbibed.
> Also , and don't take this the wrong way , some of our older members are over going all that way..and their wives have expressed displeasure that there is nothing to do....
> Also , Westgate have it's club meeting on the third Sunday of each month . That was yesterday . It always clashes...we moved it a couple of times but in the end decided that wed stick with our usual date .
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Ferg,

We do acknowledge that Beerfest is a fair way out of town. We've tried to make some changes to the way it's normally run to cater for families (like mine) who would find it difficult to commit an entire weekend in, let's face it, a town that isn't exactly a family tourist mecca. Running the events on Friday and (mostly) Saturday allows people to either get away Saturday night before sundown, or early Sunday morning. It meant that this year I was able to be back at home working on our house by 10:30 on Sunday, which was great

Still understand that others have different priorities and requirements, which makes it difficult to attend an event so far away. On our side we missed the camaraderie of other clubs we've had down in the past... it'll be good to catch up at some of your events coming up this year.

On a similar vein, we did have a few discussions down there about how to get the clubs together more often, and some good ideas came up. We should try to get all the presidents along to a Vicbrew meeting and have a chat about ways we can foster interclub activities a little more.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (18/2/13)

mxd said:


> yes, that may take a week or 2, generally it's before the mail out.


Normally I'd have had them up by now, but I only have a wireless modem link at the moment in the new house, so uploading 2GB of scoresheets is proving to be arduous. I'll see if I can get to a physical link in the next day or two and get them up for everyone.

Andy


----------



## browndog (18/2/13)

Didn't get a gong but managed the highest scoring AIPA and American Barleywine from my two entries so I'm pretty happy with that. Thanks to the Organizers, I'm amazed at how quick you guys got the results up.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mudd (19/2/13)

My first comp. 
Stoked to get a 4th place for my Vienna (1st ever lager).


----------



## bum (19/2/13)

browndog said:


> Didn't get a gong but managed the highest scoring AIPA and American Barleywine


How does that work?


----------



## browndog (19/2/13)

They were in the strong ale and lager category with a lot of other styles Bum and differing styles were ahead of mine.


----------



## JaseH (19/2/13)

browndog said:


> They were in the strong ale and lager category with a lot of other styles Bum and differing styles were ahead of mine.


Hadn't thought about it that way - so my 7th placed Strong Ale is also 2nd placed AIPA :icon_cheers:

Appreciate your efforts with the scoresheets Andy - looking forward to reviewing them.


----------



## Andyd (19/2/13)

Thanks Frothy - hoping for tonight - they're all processed and ready to go up on CompMaster. I just need to find a solid connection (that's not going to cost a bomb to upload on, unlike my 4G modem  )

Cheers!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/2/13)

Frothie said:


> Hadn't thought about it that way - so my 7th placed Strong Ale is also 2nd placed AIPA :icon_cheers:
> 
> Appreciate your efforts with the scoresheets Andy - looking forward to reviewing them.


I like this line of thinking - therefore my 21st place in the Porter and Stout category was the first placed Sweet Stout!!!

Woo Hoo for me - where do I pick up my trophy....


----------



## Andyd (19/2/13)

Trophies and prizes will be available from Brewers Den, luckily for you, in Boronia from next week. We have had too many incidents of breakage in the post. If it turns out that a winner is from Interstate we'll arrange some serious padding for then, but it doesn't seem to guarantee that it will arrive in one piece 

Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/2/13)

Or alternatively you could come along to the Melbourne Brewers meeting next Wednesday night and pick them up 

Andy


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/13)

Cant believe I accidently entered my RIS as aust/foreign stout. If I get comments back saying it would have been better as a ris ill be gutted. I only missed first place by 2 points.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/2/13)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> I like this line of thinking - therefore my 21st place in the Porter and Stout category was the first placed Sweet Stout!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo for me - where do I pick up my trophy....





Andyd said:


> Trophies and prizes will be available from Brewers Den, luckily for you, in Boronia from next week. We have had too many incidents of breakage in the post. If it turns out that a winner is from Interstate we'll arrange some serious padding for then, but it doesn't seem to guarantee that it will arrive in one piece
> 
> Andy


There was a large element of sarcasm in my "where do I pick up my trophy" for my 21st placing...

If anything I probably only deserve one of those "pity" ribbons I used to get at primary school for "participation" in the school sports.


----------



## mxd (19/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Cant believe I accidently entered my RIS as aust/foreign stout. If I get comments back saying it would have been better as a ris ill be gutted. I only missed first place by 2 points.


I think I tasted that one (I wasn't judging just drinking left overs, it was the last foreign) it was good and we thought it was more RIS than foreign, not too sure what the judges thought


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/13)

mxd said:


> I think I tasted that one (I wasn't judging just drinking left overs, it was the last foreign) it was good and we thought it was more RIS than foreign, not too sure what the judges thought


its definitely too big for a foreign in every sense. Oh well, my fault. I allways label my lids with my initials and beer cat eg CM213F for RIS cant blame anyonw but me


----------



## manticle (19/2/13)

From memory, there was 1 beer I asked the steward to check because I thought it seemed more ris. Don't remember if I noted it on the scoresheet though.


----------



## Andyd (19/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> its definitely too big for a foreign in every sense. Oh well, my fault. I allways label my lids with my initials and beer cat eg CM213F for RIS cant blame anyonw but me


I judged that category, and recall one of the top places being blindingly delicious, but a bit too much alcohol in the flavor for FEX. Will have to check the scoresheets when I get home...


----------



## browndog (19/2/13)

Frothie said:


> Hadn't thought about it that way - so my 7th placed Strong Ale is also 2nd placed AIPA :icon_cheers:
> 
> Appreciate your efforts with the scoresheets Andy - looking forward to reviewing them.


The power of positive thinking Frothie.


----------



## Andyd (19/2/13)

Half are uploaded. Will get the rest done a little later tonight....


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/13)

Andyd said:


> I judged that category, and recall one of the top places being blindingly delicious, but a bit too much alcohol in the flavor for FEX. Will have to check the scoresheets when I get home...


Noooooooooooo! 
Tip foe young players..check your entry details 3 times before submitting. 
Thrre was lots of alc. Its 1085 beer. Last bottle as well. Oh well on the brew list again.


----------



## bullsneck (19/2/13)

Happy with my Tripel and my Brown Porter! Thanks to Melb Brewers for putting it on!


----------



## Wolfman (20/2/13)

How do I check my score sheet on compmaster?


----------



## Andyd (20/2/13)

Ok folks,

I've just finished publishing the scoresheets on CompMaster.

If you entered through CompMaster, you can download them from "My Account" -> "My Results".

If you did not enter through CompMaster, your sheets will be sent out very shortly (we have a meeting tonight to finalise that part of the comp).

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Andyd (20/2/13)

Sorry guys,

Barry's spotted some misplaced sheets, so I am going to have to go through and clean up the data entry for some of the event. I'll have them sorted tonight.

Andy


----------



## jc64 (20/2/13)

Just tried to check, no results available at this time. Guess my sheets are some of the misplaced one's. Keen to have a look at the feedback, happy with my Irish Red getting a 4th but have a feeling something went amiss with my ABA.


----------



## Danwood (20/2/13)

Mine aren't up yet, Andy.

I mention it purely on a 'trying to help' basis...if it helps narrow anything down ?

You guys have done a sterling effort from start to finish, and I'm trying not to come across as impatient.

Daniel Wood - 3rd British Ales and 6th Wheat and Rye.

Happy as anything with my first ever placing, and the 6th is encouraging too !!


----------



## browndog (20/2/13)

Mine aren't there either Andy.


----------



## Wolfman (20/2/13)

Add me to the list.


----------



## NealK (20/2/13)

+1


----------



## Andyd (20/2/13)

Should have been more clear - I stopped publishing them in case there was actually a wholesale mix-up with the scoresheets. Just checking them now....

Andy


----------



## Andyd (21/2/13)

Ok. Found the culprits and corrected them. The results and score sheets are back online for you guys to grab.

Please let me know if you find any problems... 

Andy


----------



## mxd (21/2/13)

Andyd said:


> Ok. Found the culprits and corrected them. The results and score sheets are back online for you guys to grab.
> 
> Please let me know if you find any problems...
> 
> Andy



Andy the work you do is amazing, thanks so much,


----------



## manticle (21/2/13)

I've got one scoresheet missing. Cheers for uploading so quickly though.


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/13)

all my sheets sheets are up. thanks andy. 

i love that apparently a berlinner isnt meant to be sour.... did these people read the style guides. Geez glad Richard was judging with the people and knows what he was going on about.

also did the judges talk to each other? in a diff beer ive got one 'judge' saying too sweet and that there was spice (there wasnt anything sweet about my saison and its meant to be spicy) and another saying too sour.

ahhh the joys of not being able to give judges feedback. anyways i wont start that chestnut argument again. 

congrats all


----------



## Andyd (21/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> all my sheets sheets are up. thanks andy.
> 
> i love that apparently a berlinner isnt meant to be sour.... did these people read the style guides. Geez glad Richard was judging with the people and knows what he was going on about.
> 
> ...


Part of what I'd like people to start to do is look back at the scoresheets they've written in a flight, and (although I don't do this at present) compare it with that of their partners at the table.

For example, a couple of the sheets I saw this year had word for word the same comments in places - never a good look. 

I've certainly learned a thing or two about my judging style by doing this - and I've got a long way to go!

Andy


----------



## jc64 (21/2/13)

I had two judges comment that my aba was just a bit too sweet, still scored well. The other judge than comments the beer is too dry and lacks sweetness, marking the beer right down.

I'm going with the too sweet comments as this beer finished slightly higher then I wanted.

Good to have other people judge my beer as always. Thanks to the organisers.


----------



## Danwood (21/2/13)

All good now, cheers Andy and co.

Also, thanks for the very useful feed back from (most) of the judges.


----------



## Andyd (21/2/13)

jc64 said:


> I had two judges comment that my aba was just a bit too sweet, still scored well. The other judge than comments the beer is too dry and lacks sweetness, marking the beer right down.
> 
> I'm going with the too sweet comments as this beer finished slightly higher then I wanted.
> 
> Good to have other people judge my beer as always. Thanks to the organisers.


I don't know the specifics of your entry, but remember that there are two important factors to consider when looking at your sheets:

1) There is often a novice judge at the table. We generally ask judges to write down what they perceive without necessarily consulting the other judges first, so a novice might just be getting used to the game...

2) Different people just have different palates, so what is sweet to one person could be dry to someone who has a high flavor threshold for sugars (think someone who had s sugars in a coffee...  )

Like I said, I'm not sure about your actual entry, but just a couple of things to keep in mind.

Thanks for entering - Ii hope some of the feedback was useful for you, and that we'll see you back in 2104!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

Andyd said:


> I hope some of the feedback was useful for you, and that we'll see you back in 2104!


I expect he'll be happier with his feedback by then!


----------



## jc64 (21/2/13)

If I'm still getting feedback in 2104 than I'll be excited regardless of its content. 

Hoping to make a decent beer by then at least .

Thanks for the explanation Andy, makes sense to me now.


----------



## Andyd (21/2/13)

jc64 said:


> If I'm still getting feedback in 2104 than I'll be excited regardless of its content.
> 
> Hoping to make a decent beer by then at least .
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Andy, makes sense to me now.


No sweat JC - brew long and prosper.... 

Andy


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/13)

Its bloody hard work finding judges not andys fault nor melb brewers. As it was they didnt have enough judges. So I completely sympathise.


----------



## jc64 (21/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Its bloody hard work finding judges not andys fault nor melb brewers. As it was they didnt have enough judges. So I completely sympathise.


Maybe my comments have been misconstrued. I admire the time the judges have put in so the competition can be held. 

I only wanted to see how the three judges come to make there decisions, being that there was such a big difference in my comments and scores. Andyd answered this perfectly with his explanation.

I certainly don't want to come across as deriding the judges, four of my six scoresheets had really detailed feedback that should really help me make these beers better next time I brew them.


----------



## manticle (21/2/13)

I think citymorgue is on the same page as you given his earlier comments.


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/13)

jc64 said:


> Maybe my comments have been misconstrued. I admire the time the judges have put in so the competition can be held.
> 
> I only wanted to see how the three judges come to make there decisions, being that there was such a big difference in my comments and scores. Andyd answered this perfectly with his explanation.
> 
> I certainly don't want to come across as deriding the judges, four of my six scoresheets had really detailed feedback that should really help me make these beers better next time I brew them.





manticle said:


> I think citymorgue is on the same page as you given his earlier comments.


Yup I kinda canned a few judges but im not a tosser as its hard to get judges at vicbrew and I feel obliged to judge despite it not being convenient with family etc. So mants is spot on. 

I just wanted to point out the pains of organising a comp as it relies on help and beerfest being the biggest ximp outside vicbrew is a big task.


----------



## DUANNE (5/3/13)

does anybody know when prizes will be made availble for pickup?


----------



## manticle (5/3/13)

PM me with your entry number and name and I'll sort it out


----------



## DUANNE (6/3/13)

thanks manticle.


----------



## manticle (8/4/13)

Can any entrants who won trophies or prizes please get in touch with Peter at the Brewer's Den to organise pick up of their material?

9761 1900


----------

